# 21 days



## divepilot (Nov 5, 2012)

So, they have been sitting constantly on 7 eggs for 21 days. Today they stopped sitting. Now what? Nothing happened. I do see them peeking into the box looking at them.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Have you tried flashing a light on the egg to see if they are fertilized?


----------



## divepilot (Nov 5, 2012)

no, not at all. How and what should I be looking for?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Veins, red throughout the eggs, etc. Any eggs that appear yellow or clear inside are infertile.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Get a flashlight and shine in on one side of the egg in a dark room.


----------



## divepilot (Nov 5, 2012)

Only one is completely dark. All the rest are clear. Next step?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Dispose of the eggs, they aren't any good. How old are the birds?


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Nope. None of them are fertile. Are you sure they mated?


----------



## divepilot (Nov 5, 2012)

They are both just about 4yrs old. yes, they mate all the time. Like a lot! I will clear out the eggs. Should I also remove the box?


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

It's completely your choice. Do you want to breed them? Do they have interest in have a second clutch? Then leave the box and let them try again. If you don't want to or the have had more than 2 clutches this year, it's best to remove the box and reduce their hormones with giving them longer nights which mimic winter time.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Don't throw out the dark one yet because something different is going on with that one. It's either DIS or fertile and close to hatch time. It's not always easy for an inexperienced person to tell the difference between a dead egg and one that's ready to hatch. The embryo fills up most of the egg so light doesn't travel through it easily, and it looks dark when you candle it.


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

^ I was gonna say, keep the dark one for a while longer. All of my fertile eggs are almost completely dark (minus the air thing) around the due hatch date because the chick is so big and ready to come out.

If you have a spare few minutes, take the dark egg into a super dark room (or just do it at night) and shine a light in there and just watch it for a bit. Generally before my eggs are ready to hatch, I can see the baby moving around inside it.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Exciting! I hope the dark egg turns out to be fertile.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

If the parents have stopped sitting on the egg there's a risk that it will chill and die without hatching. Or it may be dead already. But on the other hand, it's normal for the parents to let the egg cool down somewhat as hatch time approaches. It helps with hatching somehow but I don't remember why.

Infertile eggs don't normally turn dark. But if an infertile egg got cracked or damaged it's possible that some bacteria got inside and that's why the color changed. So basically anything could be going on here. But the best plan is to leave the eggs alone for now and see what happens with the dark egg.


----------

